# Grumps shut down neighborhood Halloween display



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

while i THOROUGHLY disagree with government interference, the display IS pretty overdone and might present a safety hazard....or...ok, i am paranoid...a great place for a crazy serial killer to hide and kidnap unsuspecting people wandering through. 

don't get me started on puckwudgies.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

How sad!!! And not just because this is a fellow haunter. Last year he collected $6,500 in donations for Gigi’s Playhouse, which provides educational and therapeutic support to those with Down syndrome.

I'm an old man now but what happened to people being tolerant of their neighbors?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Sad indeed!! Not like it's left up all year round. Ruin stuff for the kids & Gigi's Playhouse. 
Perhaps he could ask his neighbors if he can spread to their yards?


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

If I were him, I would measure the footprint of every decoration out there and determine a precise square footage of the decorations being used. I would guess it would come out to about 50% of his yard. Failing that, I would file an appeal, then request a hearing, as these usually take 30 days or more to get processed and scheduled. By then Halloween is over.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to also wonder if this will pertain to Christmas decorations too....


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate HOAs. They do more harm than good, IMO, and don't enforce the rules that actually need to be enforced.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

His display was MASSIVE and took up every square inch of his yard. That pic is only a portion. He lives on a cul de sac. The decorations extended out into the front and on the other side of the garage as well. And then he has an extensive evening light show. I love Halloween so I would find it cool to live next door. But if you didn't, I think it would drive you crazy. And it brings in big crowds blocking the entire cul de sac. A lot of YouTube videos, it was a popular neighborhood attraction. At one time, he also did an Easter display just as massive, but Halloween won out in the end.
Yard in the daytime https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q38hWYPdOY
Evening light display https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vWChPYkuwA


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I have to see my neighbor's Xmas tree in her window ALL YEAR! Why can't people Be tolerant of a short time for a good cause?
I am also very tired of store clerks telling me I am not Christian because I decorate for Halloween!!!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I have to admit that display is really over the top, from an aesthetic viewpoint if nothing else, but I still stand by my opinion on HOAs.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Our HOA actually encourages our display, to the point of letting us use the empty half-lot next door for the inflatables. We are a corner house near one of the entrances and they like that we make the neighborhood look good! 

If his has a lot of noise and lights I can see where folks may complain. One of our neighbors did a Christmas musical display a few years ago that nearly drove us bonkers (you can onlyhear a tinkly, toy piano version of Rudolph so ,any times before you go Insane!)


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

Windborn said:


> Our HOA actually encourages our display, to the point of letting us use the empty half-lot next door for the inflatables. We are a corner house near one of the entrances and they like that we make the neighborhood look good!
> 
> If his has a lot of noise and lights I can see where folks may complain. One of our neighbors did a Christmas musical display a few years ago that nearly drove us bonkers (you can onlyhear a tinkly, toy piano version of Rudolph so ,any times before you go Insane!)


That Christmas display sounds terrible. There's one in our town that does a light display set to music, but you have to tune to an AM channel to hear the music. That seems like a good way to do something and not annoy the neighbors. We've talked about getting a system set up to do something like that and using it for Halloween and Christmas. 

As far as this particular haunt, I think it's sad that it's been going on so long and they just suddenly changed the rules. Especially knowing that he collected money for charity.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I can see this one from both sides. Even being the Halloween lover that I am, I have to admit I would not want to live next door to this. There is such a thing as too much! I don't understand the desire to fill every inch of space with stuff. It just becomes clutter because you can't focus on anything.
Now, as a property owner, I don't want anyone dictating what I can and can't do with my own yard. But that's what HOAs do and you have the choice to either buy into the neighborhood or not.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

SAD. I notice that they say lights are excepted, I'd guess that's the loophole for Christmas. Don't get me wrong I love Christmas... but it's not the only holiday. Let the kids have fun and see something amazing. Since this rule was supported by killjoy neighbors, I would be tempted to use their exception against them. I would do a small group of strobe lights pointed straight into each of their windows. 
My brother lives near a culdesac with an extreme Christmas decorator, but the neighbors have embraced him and joined in the fun. Why cant people do that for Halloween?!?!


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I was on the board of an HOA. Getting new rules requires significant effort and the agreement of most of the members. I have to wonder if they can even enforce these rules.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

At first I thought this was going to be about literally shutting down a yard haunt but it's not. 

No secret here. I'm not a fan of extreme decorating for any holiday so that shapes my opinion of this article. The Naperville Haunter has some nice props in there and if you watch the video it's clear he made an effort to create small sections of related props. However I am one of those who believes less is more, white space is as equally important overall, so for me even as a halloween lover I would want to see it scaled back. While I haven't been decorating for 18 years like he has, I too have amassed a large collection of props given our front yard size but would never even consider setting them all up on my lawn at the same time. Personally I would much rather go see a display with less props like Rania's or Terra's yard displays, so tastefully and creatively done, and one that gives me a chance to really take in and enjoy the mini scenes rather than being overwhelmed and distracted by sheer numbers of other props. 

This new HOA rule should NOT stop him from decorating at all. Not if he truly loves halloween and wants to decorate. He has one month before and one month after to set up and take down which I think is reasonable especially in colder weather areas. He should look at this as a challenge to create scenes with some of his great props that will engage the public all the same to come out to see his yard and if they truly are supportive people, they will donate to the charity all the same. Did the local press say if he is still decorating?


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

My range of acceptance of "DISPLAY" is from one pumpkin to extreme (leaning to the go big or go home)., even if its Blow Molds and/or Inflatables! 
I know a lot of what I display, ONLY I realize its there, the kids are focused on getting the Candy and I could display less and most would not even notice.
But that said ,I get the neighbors being annoyed with traffic, people and noise. What we don't know was there any approaching the owner prior to the "new" rule. I hate when my street gets parked up, or the neighbor's kids setup in the driveway to jam, but that is all part of having neighbors.
With power, whether town hall or HOA, you can set rules and that is what was done. Yes, the owner can still setup and a smaller setup will be easier to manage. But, the owner KNOWS they have been targeted. The new rule WAS written 30 days prior to 30 days after a Holiday, why not just a total of 60 or less days, protecting Christmas displays? My heart goes out to the "Napierville Haunter" and I hope they continue to do decorate even if they take a season off or go smaller. 
This is not unusually, for a home haunt to grow and grow until its own success (or exhaustion of the owner), things have to change.. Which is why I DON'T do any posters, or facebook, etc. about my yard.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I wrote a letter on my blog to him.  <link to it

I do feel like he could STILL decorate with the new parameters and STILL have an amazing display.

This doesn't have to be all or nothing and it's unfortunate that he feels like it does.

Even if I had and HOA (I don't) and they told me I could only have 3 tombstones, 4 skulls, and a pumpkin, I would make them the BEST DAMN 3 tombstones, 4 skulls and pumpkin I could.

I just love Halloween too much and the kids really do look forward to it.

It's unfortunate that he can't get past the hurt and keep his eye on the prize. Celebrating Halloween.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

dawnski said:


> Another yard display bites the dust. New rule requires display to be no larger than 50% of the size of the yard. This home is in one of our area subdivisions. http://patch.com/illinois/naperville/no-screams-year-napervilles-famous-halloween-house-0
> View attachment 260976


Hey, I'm in that area too.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Gee,that yard is something else! I'd have to agree he's got WAY too much on display. Not that the HOA should have any say in the matter. It's his yard.
But, if I had that many props I'd rotate them---put half out one year, then the others the next. Spread them out a little bit.
There's just so much that the yard looks "junky".

Just my opinion.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

> The rule limits a person’s decorations to 50 percent of the yard, excluding lights, and restricts the display to 30 days before and after the holiday, according to the Tribune.


Well, measure the square footage of each prop stand vs the grass area that has nothing on it (space between props), and I'll bet he's well under the 50% rule without altering a thing...


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

So am I missing something ? He didn't put any of his display up, or did he only use 50% of the yard ?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

If it doesn't violate any other HOA rules I would look to free up some of the lawn by placing more decorations in the trees and on the roof and the garage roof. Share some with supportive neighbours so the kids are compromised.


----------



## 2MooglesGaming (Oct 6, 2015)

Such a shame when an elaborate design has to be taken down. Sure, some of them can get pretty intense, but that's part of the fun!


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

Just watched the YT video - wow! The Bohemian Rhapsody is amazing! I can see how that raised $$ and attracted so many people.
Very fun, but maybe not so much if you lived next door ... Although I love AC/DC 
Hopefully he can still use the 50% rule and enjoy Halloween while raising money for a good cause.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few news articles on his place (none from the Chicago Tribune since they apparently make you pay even if you want to read just one article from there or register with them). And to answer the casual readers question, No, apparently the guy has taken all his halloween "toys" and won't put any of them up. Says he can't decide what of his 800-2000 items to put out so won't put any out. How old is this guy? Sad as a fellow halloween haunter he chose this path and sure the charity is disappointed as well as all the neighborhood kids and those that will still drive by out of habit to see what he did this year.

http://abc7chicago.com/home/no-decorations-at-napervilles-halloween-home/1018187/

http://wgntv.com/2014/10/31/very-cool-halloween-display-in-naperville/

http://www.remodeling-naperville.co...goes-dark-as-community-guidelines-on-designs/

He said he had over 8,000 people last year?!! No wonder the neighbors had traffic and noise concerns. Yikes.

From a previous year:

http://patch.com/illinois/napervill...-set-music-youll-find-quiet-suburban-street-0

Sounds like they were responsible for advertising it which is a different slant from one of the other stories.


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Calling pure BS. How about he says he is a Wick an [sp?] Or satanic believer. Hey the fin muslims get away with it. I wouldn't take anything. Come get I'll see you on TV and in court.  Note lets say he puts up a ton of American flags ?????????


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Deadview said:


> So am I missing something ? He didn't put any of his display up, or did he only use 50% of the yard ?


I can't speak for the OP, but I believe this may be a snapshot before the display had to come down.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd never put nothing out because that means the HOA wins. By not putting anything out he's doing exactly what they want him to do, give up. I'd figure out the square footage & put up the 50% they allow but I'd make sure it was the most obnoxious 50% or the goriest 50%.

I also call B.S. on this statement:


> “I do this for the children; this is not about me,” Thomas said.


If it were about the kids, either the kids that come or the kids that get the donations, he'd still do it. Most of us here decorate inside & outside whether we have 5 kids that show or 500. I definitely decorate inside just for me because we don't do a party or have anyone but friends & family that come inside the house.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Ah, the joys of belonging to an HOA...

I'll live in an HOA controlled development when I've given up on life...a retirement community, where I've gone to live quietly 'til I die.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn, I am a fan of his... One of the few that beats me....


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel bad for him. While I am not an enormous fan of the everything and the kitchen sink type of decorating, he clearly had a lot of love for the display, and put a lot of time and effort into it, and kudos to him for that. According to him, this rule was created by his HOA to rein in his display pretty specifically, and that has to sting. I think if it were me, I might take a year off too. He has every right to feel betrayed and upset - it's not fun to be singled out like that. I have to wonder if after this year and he has a cooling off period that he won't start feeling that itch again next year, and he;ll figure out some way to scratch that itch and work within his HOA's requirements, or he may decide to throw up the big middle finger and move. But give him some times, that's a pretty big insult to get over, and that ruling only came down a few weeks ago, so the sting is pretty fresh.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I live literally 5 mins away. If only I was his neighbor, I would let him decorate my yard lol


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

While I am not a fan of HOAs, there are reasons people join them and it ain't to have 8,000 people come traipsing through their cul-de-sac.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not buying the "doing it for the kids" bit. He could remove 90% of his stuff and still make kids happy. Nope, what we have here is a very large ego that's received a little bruising. Sure, he may collect for charity but you also can't miss the very large "vote for me!" sign on his lawn. If that's your deal, fine, but at least be honest about it and say, "I'm in it to have the world's biggest Halloween lawn display" and don't pull the "but the children!" routine.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

If I were this guy I would cull down the display to what the HOA required and then leave everything out through Christmas!


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

"doing it for the kids" Being totally truthful, I have caught Myself using that line. But, I don't believe many of us do it ONLY for the kids. We enjoy it!
The buying, making, fixing and displaying. And going over the top, if you have the time, energy and money why not? I have a Pumpkin Tree, I added a bat tree, a skeleton tree, a skull tree, until I realized, I was the only one who took notice of them. To save time and energy, I now only do the Pumpkin Tree, because I get a kick out of it (the thought that pumpkins grow in trees like apples, makes Me smile!).
But, I feel he is doing what he needs to do to allow for some heeling time, though nothing was stolen or destroyed, he is still suffering with a loss of something he "loved" doing. I hope he eventually comes back to some Halloween.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Mason o' Lantern said:


> If I were this guy I would cull down the display to what the HOA required and then leave everything out through Christmas!


Then they'd send him a nasty letter telling him to take his decorations down. A few years ago, I got a letter ONE week after Christmas sternly informing me that I needed to remove my modest Christmas decorations from my yard. Oh yeah, and the reason they weren't already down was because I was in the midst of a 13-day hospital stay with my wife. FU, HOA.


----------



## Mason o' Lantern (Oct 1, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> Then they'd send him a nasty letter telling him to take his decorations down. A few years ago, I got a letter ONE week after Christmas sternly informing me that I needed to remove my modest Christmas decorations from my yard. Oh yeah, and the reason they weren't already down was because I was in the midst of a 13-day hospital stay with my wife. FU, HOA.


Ah yeah, I forget how brutal HOAs are. Growing up we had a pesky neighbor that was always calling the city on us for dumb little things. You might be able to get away with a Halloween in December in that case, or even leave Christmas lights up all year; but an HOA will eat your soul. Reminds me of that X-Files episode.

"Got no garbage here! Only expressions of the soul."


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

River: "People don't like to be meddled with. We tell them what to do, what to think. Don't run, don't walk. We're in their homes and in their heads and we haven't the right. We're meddlesome."

Teacher: "... we're not telling people what to think. We're just trying to show them how."


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

All I know is I will be checking for a Halloween garage sale in the coming years.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

HOA's suck ***!!!! He had an awesome display!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I admit, I'm a grump. But HOA's do tend to overstep their authority and I don't approve of that. But, people, this guys theme was "Garage Sale of the Undead".
am I impressed? Heck, ya, but for all the wrong reasons. 
Try to keep it tasteful...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Agreed, Wolfman. And let us not forget, no one is shutting him down. He is choosing to take his toys and go home.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

When we were first house hunting no HOA was a requirement & it was met. I could paint my brick house polka dotted if I wanted to. I don't want to, but I like knowing that I could do it if I wanted to.

We live in an incorporated town so we have a mayor & town council, & in 2 newer sections of town they do have HOAs but they're ginormous McMansion type places so of course they want an HOA. But those of us that don't live on the main street in the "historic district" or in the Richie Rich sections can do whatever the eff we want.

Oh you gotta keep your lawn cut, can't cut down certain trees on the main street, you need a permit for a driveway, but I know I could set all that up in my yard & no HOA is gonna bring down the hammer.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I could not resist but to send him a message of support and some advice on his youtube channel, as changing themes every year, as I do now. Also, using maybe his backyard to display more, as a walk around, like we are doing this year. God knows if he reads it, at least I tried to help out another haunter that always impressed me.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

That sucks, but I can see their reasoning


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I wonder how much of a cash outlay that display represents...


----------



## TJK3000 (Oct 9, 2015)

After putting all of the time and effort into celebrating like this I would mad if I had to take half of it down.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wolfman, you can check out the inventory and estimate from these pics I took 2 years ago.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

And there's more.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

It's funny...even the "unique" items in his yard aren't unique.

It's not my cup of tea, but I'll be damned if I tried to stop him.
Oh, who am I kidding...I'm damned regardless.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Well what do you know. Someone started an online petition to Save the Haunted House in Ashbury. Feel free to sign in and show your support. http://www.thepetitionsite.com/943/...d-house-in-ashbury/?taf_id=16258476&cid=fb_na


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't even imagine how much it all costs but I'd guess thousands & hopefully not all at once. He's got a few hundred just in the blow molds & pumpkin buckets.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

As I've mentioned on other threads, I work for City government and part of my job is to listen to people come to the City Commission and complain about various events and their impact on their property. What I have never understood is why people can't recognize that these things/displays/events last for a finite period of time. Is it really too much too ask to put up with something for a few weeks!!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder if either of the neighbors on either side support him? In his place I would divide everything up and spread it across the lawns of as many neighbors who wanted to be included. No more than 50% on any one lawn, of course...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

With multiples of so many props, it reminds me very much of a store display, except without the room to spread it out more evenly. If I lived close, I would be mighty tempted to slip price tags on some items during the night to see what would happen Of course, there would need to be a demonic voice bellowing, "Welcome, one and all, to the yard sale of the damned!!"

In all seriousness, I am all for letting someone decorate however they choose. With it being outdoors, there is no worry about the display being a death trap should a fire happen, so have at it, I say... Regarding those who feel that they have the right to dicate each and every little aspect of others' lives, I wonder how the view is from way the hell up there


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I think it's B.S., someone dictating a limit


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I have to also wonder if this will pertain to Christmas decorations too....


Probably not


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

He should mark one of those tombstones

"Here lies Freedom"


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I don't care how big his display is. His home and property, he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I can understand safety and traffic concerns, but stuff like this concerns me when it comes to home haunters who want to build attractions that draw large crowds. I would hope they could work something out. Perhaps since he raises money for charity, someone could lend him space to put something up? Anyone know if there is some kind of association of non-profit haunters?

Speaking of HOAs, I know of one that threatened a person because their white curtains weren't white enough, and noticeable signs of gardening. You can guess how persnickety they are on holiday decorations (though at least they don't single out Halloween.)


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

since there is a 50% limit, he should just ask for the proof that he's gone over ... 

innocent until proven guilty, so its up to the hoa to go out and measure, not estimate, how much square footage of yard that is covered ... they can rent a quad-copter with a video camera and do an aerial fly over ... i wouldn't let them on my property due to liability concerns and trespassing rights 

personally, i think his display looks like crap ... there doesn't appear to be any/much creativity ... although the amount of stuff is impressive 

amk


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

He should embrace the challenge and come back with his best haunt ever using less!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

In one of the articles it said his next door neighbor got into it 10 years ago (which would make him 10 at the time) and now does the lighting for him. But I would suppose if he's at home college student, his parents don't want to get involved. My only thought is that the other neighbor must have recently bought their home and freaked out. I mean why after 14 years is this a problem? I agree with some of the other posters. I'm not a fan of the layout or multiple same items in a row. But it's his house and his passion. It's not permanent. Let him have his fun and help out a cause in the process.



SkeleTom said:


> I wonder if either of the neighbors on either side support him? In his place I would divide everything up and spread it across the lawns of as many neighbors who wanted to be included. No more than 50% on any one lawn, of course...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I think people miss the point of his haunt. Yes, it's a mess and have tons of props everywhere, but that's what makes it special and one of the most interesting haunt I ever seen. If he does like everyone else and remove tons of it, his haunt will be somewhat ordinary. His massive collection makes his haunt famous. I never seen anyone ever come close to him. 

I think many people are simply jealous. Any Haunter would love having his collection and be famous around the world, as I seen his pics shown on many sites from around the world. 

I fully support him and hope he still go full blast in the future, even more (L).


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

so sad!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenPumpkin (Oct 10, 2015)

I thought the display looked junky. But then I went to youtube and watched walkthrough videos of his haunt and fell in love.

It's very organized within itself, and would be very creepy to walk through in the day as well as night.

I agree with WickedChick- this guy should be able to use the yard he pays for to his liking.

And wow, the night video! 

I can't post a link because I am new, but check it out on youtube.

The small photo does not do this display justice. It's probably the most massive, well organized, all encompassing halloween display I have seen online or youtube.

I can post now, so here is the nighttime video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVMZlOxf50U

daytime: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q38hWYPdOY


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't see where taking a nice suburban neighborhood house and creating a halloween dump out of it makes it special. And I love halloween and always have since I was a kid. To me this looks like those houses of horders who collect everything and trash their yard all over with things they've retrieved from everywhere. I have to wonder if he started collecting for a charity as a way to try to minimize some of his neighbors' criticism...like "but he's doing it for charity so how can you be upset with that or you'll be hurting the charity". Clearly being pissed off that the HOA has wanted to still encourage holiday decorating _without_ covering one's yard with it hasn't sat well with him and the fact he chose not to decorate at all says volumes about what he really thinks about kids and the charity he supposedly wants to help out. 

If he lived out in a rural area where he wasn't creating a hassle for his neighbors who probably have trouble driving to their house at night or have company come over or want to have their own halloween party at their own house, it would be one thing. But he lives in a community and other people's lives are affected too. Let's not forget this is something that goes up and stays up for probably two months at least with people driving by to see the progress all the time. Not sure why he is more important than anyone else who bought their house there. One can say they are doing it for the kids but when you don't care about your neighbors it's pretty obvious it's about you and only you.

I also suspect that if his wiring sparked and started a fire his whole yard would quickly become engulfed and endanger not only his house but those around him.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

osenator said:


> I think people miss the point of his haunt. Yes, it's a mess and have tons of props everywhere, but that's what makes it special and one of the most interesting haunt I ever seen. If he does like everyone else and remove tons of it, his haunt will be somewhat ordinary. His massive collection makes his haunt famous. I never seen anyone ever come close to him.
> 
> I think many people are simply jealous. Any Haunter would love having his collection and be famous around the world, as I seen his pics shown on many sites from around the world.
> 
> I fully support him and hope he still go full blast in the future, even more (L).


Nope, I think pretty much everybody gets the point. The point is, apparently, to have the most stuff and to let everyone know that they have the most stuff. Anybody with that goal could achieve the same effect.
Jealous? Not remotely. Famous around the world? I think that's quite an exaggeration.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

*Moderator Hat on*

Halloween is a celebration of imagination that manifests itself in many shapes and forms. While we are not required to like them all, you can at least respect them all without deriding anyone else's chosen form of display or decor. There is no need to call out any members of the forum here on whether they like or dislike this.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

GoldenPumpkin said:


> I thought the display looked junky. But then I went to youtube and watched walkthrough videos of his haunt and fell in love.
> 
> It's very organized within itself, and would be very creepy to walk through in the day as well as night.
> 
> ...



Thanks for for the Link!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Just looking at the pictures I see so many duplicates/triplicates of various props. Why have so many of the same thing? Yeah yeah, he can do whatever he wants and buy whatever he wants, blah blah.. I'm not a fan of this type of display. I see potential for a great cohesive display without so much clutter. You don't know what to look at and my guess is that visitors miss half of it only because there is so much. As far as him not putting anything up, there goes his claim that it's all for the kids. He could easily comply with the HOA and still have a great "over the top" display but instead he chooses sour grapes. Too bad for all parties involved.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

aww HOA... I could never ever live where there is a HOA. no freaking way.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

In a bordering city where I live the building inspectors came thru and cited the home owner for having a mausoleum Halloween display in Sept. I have a mausoleum myself. This is one of the reasons I delay putting up my display till 11 days before Halloween. Such citations require anywhere from ten to fourteen days to respond. Halloween is over with and for those individuals who have no lives, they can return to worry about whether or not I have a crack in my sidewalk.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The guy lives in an HOA...as far as I know, that was his choice. Sometimes you just can't have your cake and eat it two. If you don't want to follow the rules, then go find a place where there aren't any. I know a guy who quit doing his awesome Christmas display because the people who came to see it were leaving their crap (literally) and other trash in his neighbor's yards. He didn't live in an HOA but thought his neighbors shouldn't have to put up with it.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> *Moderator Hat on*
> 
> Halloween is a celebration of imagination that manifests itself in many shapes and forms. While we are not required to like them all, you can at least respect them all without deriding anyone else's chosen form of display or decor. There is no need to call out any members of the forum here on whether they like or dislike this.


Oh crap, what happened?
Do I want to know?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, and I thought I had storage issues.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Screaming Demons said:


> Wow, and I thought I had storage issues.


I just checked it out on UTube and that was my first thought as well. My second was that with so much stuff how does he keep control of theft, damage and vandalism, especially on busy nights? Or for that matter, in the middle of the night when no one is around?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I checked out the Youtube vid just now. A lot of serious Haunters go for ambience in their display. And, if he was shooting for the ambience of a Walmart on 50% Off Friday, he nailed it! 
I don't see where there could be a safety issue, the props are packed together so tight the littlest TOT couldn't fit between them, so a tripping hazard doesn't exist. I could see where a mosh pit might form in the driveway, however...


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

just_Tim said:


> aww HOA... I could never ever live where there is a HOA. no freaking way.


Me neither. The only point of all this ridiculousness that I am currently going through to purchase a house (oh how I am hip deep in it just now) is to have the ability to do what the F you like with your home because you own it. If I want to paint my house sunshine yellow with purple polka dots I can. It'll look ridiculous, but that's my choice. Or it will be when I close this week. Yes, there are local municipal rules and bylaws, but those are fairly minimal and largely centered around public safety, which I can get behind. I could not abide by a governance who can, at a whim just decide to discriminate against me personally. Luckily HOAs around here are few and far between.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

A Little Odd said:


> I have to see my neighbor's Xmas tree in her window ALL YEAR! Why can't people Be tolerant of a short time for a good cause?
> I am also very tired of store clerks telling me I am not Christian because I decorate for Halloween!!!


Tell them they are not Christian for judging you, as Jesus said that is not our place, that God His Father is the only one who can judge what is in our hearts.
( say it verbatim so they just look at you like ..whhhhaaaa?? )


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> The guy lives in an HOA...as far as I know, that was his choice. Sometimes you just can't have your cake and eat it two. If you don't want to follow the rules, then go find a place where there aren't any.


While I agree to an extent, that is not always the case. People buy where they can afford, so perhaps he was limited to that area? Personally, I am not where I would choose to be by any means, which can certainly be said for quite a few others, I would say.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> While I agree to an extent, that is not always the case. People buy where they can afford, so perhaps he was limited to that area? Personally, I am not where I would choose to be by any means, which can certainly be said for quite a few others, I would say.


Looks to be a pretty nice and well taken care of neighborhood. You can do a google map tour on street level.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Garthgoyle said:


> While I agree to an extent, that is not always the case. People buy where they can afford, so perhaps he was limited to that area? Personally, I am not where I would choose to be by any means, which can certainly be said for quite a few others, I would say.


More often than not, an HOA is set in place for planned communities that are attempting to keep their property values from declining, and are higher end homes to begin with, so there's little probability that someone was forced there.
In addition, there is a cost per month to pay to your HOA, which has nothing to do with the cost of your mortgage or taxes. It is simply the fee you pay to "belong", and have your common grounds maintained.
Sadly, you do relinquish some of your ownership rights to your property to the HOA, and there's no option to NOT belong if you are going to live in that area.

They're great for some.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

In my experience the public likes it better when you throw a bunch of props together than when you have an actual theme


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Wolfman said:


> I checked out the Youtube vid just now. A lot of serious Haunters go for ambience in their display. And, if he was shooting for the ambience of a Walmart on 50% Off Friday, he nailed it!
> I don't see where there could be a safety issue, the props are packed together so tight the littlest TOT couldn't fit between them, so a tripping hazard doesn't exist. I could see where a mosh pit might form in the driveway, however...


i would assume overcrowding would be the issue, since it draws in so many visitors, and the space probably isn't that huge.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Looks to be a pretty nice and well taken care of neighborhood. You can do a google map tour on street level.


Oh, well that certainly negates what I said regarding this man, at least, if he had to have money to be there in the first place.



Ugly Joe said:


> More often than not, an HOA is set in place for planned communities that are attempting to keep their property values from declining, and are higher end homes to begin with, so there's little probability that someone was forced there.


Good point. I will be the first to admit that I know virtually nothing about communities comprised of expensive homes Where I am does not have a Home Owners' Association, but there are lots of rules, some of which I consider tremendously stupid, and not enough (or zero) action taken when the ones that _should_ be enforced are broken; the park considers a stray leaf or drop of water to be of the utmost importance, having maintenance blow the lot every single morning, although lack of sleep due to noisy neighbors is so far down on the list that it is almost a nonexistent concern...


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

One of my brothers told me he prefers HOA neighborhoods. I pointed out that if I want to put a pink flamingo in my yard I should be able to, and he said that's why he doesn't want to live next to me  My dad now lives in an HOA neighborhood. One board member has effectively taken control and is denying perfectly reasonable requests just because he can. My mom lives in a townhome and her HOA has been neglecting maintenance. An HOA near my old house had serious issues when a board member embezzled most of their money. I get that they have an appeal for some people but I will never live in an HOA controlled neighborhood.

I wonder if there was any sort of intermediary attempt to work with the homeowner. Was he a stubborn old cuss who refused to listen to his neighbors, or was he ambushed at the board meeting completely unaware there was a problem, or something in between? I can understand that the crowds could be an issue but there are better ways to handle that and I doubt the new rule would actually affect that. Unless they knew he'd be hurt enough to quit altogether, in which case I call bullying.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

This story will warm your Halloween heart. A local 11 year old has gotten a petition of 6,000 names to save the Naperville Halloween house and is planning a protest march. http://wgntv.com/2015/10/16/11-year-old-girl-tries-to-save-naperville-halloween-house/


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

dawnski said:


> This story will warm your Halloween heart. A local 11 year old has gotten a petition of 6,000 names to save the Naperville Halloween house and is planning a protest march. http://wgntv.com/2015/10/16/11-year-old-girl-tries-to-save-naperville-halloween-house/


That child and those like her are a big part of why we all do what we do. Give her 10 years, she'll be in here herself, I'll wager. Our forum or one like it.


----------

